# Hunting Cando area?



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

If anyone on this site is hunting the cando area, let me know, and we could have a few :beer: at the duram house. It's the restaurant in town. The owners know me and it would be nice to meet some people on this site out there to BS about duck hunting.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

That is my neck of the woods. My grandparents actually started the Durum house with another family back in the 70's.
The duck hunting prospects in the area are looking great for this fall. Don't believe the gloom and doom talk by some of the naysayers on here. Duck numbers are doing very well.

cootkiller


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Shut up cootpoker. :eyeroll:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

GB3
I am confused by your response  
Do you want me to shut up because my grandparents had the durum house in the 70's or do you want me to shut up because I am being nice to a nonresident or do you want me to shut up because after being in the field for early goose hunting we have seen that duck numbers aren't suffering in our area but are actually doing quite well.

cootkiller :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

There are no ducks.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Don't worry GB3,
If you come up and hunt the pridelands with my brother-in-law you will not have to compete with anyone. I have everything posted up pretty tight and the only thing you will have to put up with is my dying/wounded duck call  . It needs a lot of work.

:gag:

cootkiller


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Does the amount of Amberbocks you have the night before have anything to do with it? :bartime:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Mav, My calling sucks whether I am drinking the night before or not!!!
I am an equal opportunity caller!!!!! :lol:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes, and one night when I had a few amber bocks I came up with an algebraic equation that explained it all but I misplaced it or forgot to write it down, just like my solution to world hunger. It is amazing the problems that get solved at two in the morning and then are forgotten by 8am the next day.
Mav, when are you making a return visit to the outdoors paradise that is the Lake Region.

cootkiller


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I might be able to give you acouple duck calling tips. :wink:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Calling ducks seems like a waste of time to me anyway. Rarely do you here ducks doing a lot of quacking. I usually leave them alone and will give a few goose sqauck's if i'm field hunting with goose and duck deeks...

What are anyone else's thoughts...do you have luck calling ducks??

I know i'm pretty crusty at both the duck and goose call anyway, but like i said before, i rarely hear ducks doing much quacking unless it is before sun-up.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We usually have a guy on the goose call murmering and clucking and they other couple guys have their duck calls in hand and are do feeding chuckles and light quacks. It seems to work great for us. Some days it wont matter if you call or not, and others the only way to get them into your face is with calling. So I guess you just have to listen, watch to see what the birds like the most.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~CK~ I am winterizing the boat this weekend and putting it into storage. I will be near there for the GSG on res opener, after that, I'm not sure? All due to my school schedule. I am not going to take any chances of falling behind in any classes! I DO NOT want to spend anymore time than necessary in Thief River Falls. I will let you know before I come up there!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've heard djleye's calling and I'd agree with his last post. LOL


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanx for the info coot, I kind of thought the bird pop would be ok. I dont let GB3 get to me, he comes off cold but he is probably a decent guy protecting his own. The same we do in WI when the Chicago hunters come up for the gun deer season. Rumor had it, that a NR shot a beef cow, mistaking it for a deer. (yeah, i'm still trying to figure that on out)
Coot, you should bring GB3 to the duram house for some :beer: it would be fun to BS about the real deal in duck and goose hunting. Cant wait to get there. I'm coming out Oct 20-26th. If your in the area I'll be at the Duram House. I'll the buy the first round.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

MOnty, I still can't figureout why you bring that crow call with when were out hunting geese!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: That call of yours should go over big on New Years eve!! :wink:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

shawn114, we get alot of those chicago hunters drifting this way during duck season. ill be in ND Oct 16 to the 23. we stay in Starkweather just east of Cando. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I might be up around that area hunting snows that weekend, if cold weather pushes a good # into the state.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

GB3,
would be cool to meet u, give me a pm if interested, im sure u could teach a thing or two about ur state. :beer:


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

Hoosier, I'll be at the Duram House if you boy's are in town. I was in your area last year doing some scouting. 
GB3, if your in town, stop in, I would like to learn more about hunting tactics for snows.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It just all depends on the weather. But more then likely the boys and I will be up that way.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

GB3, Do you think the big canadians will be around?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah they should be around.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The thing about GB3 is that once you get to know him you think he is a bigger a-hole than ever. Today was a prime example "I have to go to class I'm going to get my trailer" Yep, the geese really flew into the field once he had his trailer out there. Jackass.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Wasnt my fault the geese left the roost really late.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Is Minnesotas season still open for canucks. Cause otherwise you crazy kids are hunting geese illegally, unless I missed a change in the proclamation.

cootkiller :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We where in Minn, I guess we should have said that. :lol:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

cootyeater, :rock: 
before you start making accusations that the Nodak Crew is hunting illegally you should get your facts straight and learn how read. this is a good tip for the future when the season opens so you don't shoot too many coots and have to bury them. uke:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I was just kidding around with them, DUH! :eyeroll: 
cootkiller


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The sky busters were out full force today. I'm not sure if they had out decoys because I couldn't see the field from where we were at but those boys like taking cracks at the high ones. We let one flock circle about 4 times and didn't shoot. They proceeded to fly up higher and over those guys and they were blazin away. I think they managed to pull down one this morning.


----------

